# Artur Kollek und David Reschke und ihre TAIPAN Fukujin Spin...



## angelgeraete-bode.de (10. Dezember 2017)

*Artur Kollek, David Reschke und ihre TAIPAN Fukujin Spin...*

... aus unserer Heidesheimer Filiale sind ein richtig gutes Team geworden.
Beide haben mit ihren Kollegen schon den Prototyp gefischt und nach ihren Vorgaben haben wir das Endprodukt fertigen lassen.

Die *TAIPAN Fukujin UL Spin* ist eine hochsensible Rute mit Fuji Alconite Anti Tangle Beringung und eignet sich perfekt zum Barsche angeln mit kleinen Jigköpfen und verschiedenen Finesse-Rigs, wie Artur und David es immer wieder beweisen.

Beide findet ihr nicht nur in unserer Heidesheimer Filiale, sondern auch in der Facebookgruppe *"Angeln in Deutschland"*

Die Rute könnt ihr natürlich auch in den Filialen *Frechen* und *Mülheim Kärlich* anfassen :m

Ihre Gerätezusammenstellung:

- *TAIPAN Fukujin UL Spin 7'6" 2.28m 3-18*g
- *Daiwa Legalis 2000HA*
- *Terra Fluorocarbon*
- *Daiwa J Braid*






















Wir haben noch keine Bilder im Shop, deswegen hier ein paar die wir auf die Schnelle gemacht haben - "begrabbeln" könnt ihr sie natürlich auch in jeder Filiale


----------

